# Freezing heavy cream for storage



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I use a LOT of heavy cream and wanted to stock up so I bought a couple of quarts and put them in the freezer... Got one out a week later and :yuck:
It was all clumpy so I shook it up. Still tiny clumps. I put it in my coffee. :facepalm: Not good. It didn't "cream" the coffee. It just left an oil slick on the surface. :hair (I use a lot of emoticons when I'm frustrated:ashamed
So... any advice. Is it hopeless. Do you think putting it through a blender would help?


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Make butter and biscuits with the left over buttermilk and use fresh cream for your coffee

Sorry to full to think straight right now.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

It won't hurt to try it in the blender. I don't know if it will do anything or not.

Maybe you could use the cream in baking if you aren't able to use it in coffee.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I suspect what you bought was emulsified? Don't know why that makes a difference, but seems to. Unless you have a cow whose milk you can skim, that's what you get, though. Have had your experience. Nothing helped. Use it up in baking or cream soup, where you can spread out the added fat & calorie content.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Thanks guys, I'll cook something with it. I guess its impossible to stock up a years worth of cream like I wanted. :grump: I'll just have to buy a cow!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> Thanks guys, I'll cook something with it. I guess its impossible to stock up a years worth of cream like I wanted. :grump: I'll just have to buy a cow!



Buffy in D- I'm Lexie in Austin, and I did exactly that. Then I bought two more Jerseys. And then they each had Jersey babies.... Then I got dairy goats, and then best of all, I got dairy sheep!


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

lexierowsell said:


> Buffy in D- I'm Lexie in Austin, and I did exactly that. Then I bought two more Jerseys. And then they each had Jersey babies.... Then I got dairy goats, and then best of all, I got dairy sheep!


Oh my! I never imagined that cream could be a gateway drug! :hysterical:


----------

